# Forum Argomenti di discussione Altri argomenti  Svolgimento attività che non rientra nell'oggetto sociale

## ikar

Buongiorno.  
Vorrei porvi questo problema o curiosità.
Ho un centro dove offro servizio di consulenza a persone con particolari problemi (ditta individuale).
Il locale essendo fornito di varie postazioni computer potrebbe essere usato anche in modi differenti.
La sera sarebbe possibile organizzare dei corsi di informatica  come preparazione all'ECDL (non prevedendo la possibilità di sostenere l'esame lì) anche se ciò ovviamente non è previsto dall'oggetto sociale? 
Grazie

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Lo svolgimento di attività estranea all'oggetto aziendale può comportare l'indeducibilitá fiscale dei costi per difetto di inerenza.

----------


## ikar

Questo a parte,  è una cosa fattibile comunque?

----------


## Enrico Larocca

No, l'attività per la quale lei è iscritto presso i vari uffici (Registro delle Imprese, INPS, Agenzia delle Entrate e INAIL) è quella che può svolgere. Se intende svolgere altre attività, che comportano un codice di attività fiscale diverso da quello che ha denunciato all'inizio, allora deve denunciare lo svolgimento della seconda attività.

----------


## Barbara949

Una ditta individuale può svolgere tutte le attività che vuole, purchè regolarmente denunciate alle amministrazioni competenti (Camera di Commercio, Inps, Inail, Agenzia Entrate ecc)

----------

